# Merry Christmas you filthy heathens!!!!



## ambush80 (Dec 24, 2022)

That is all.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 24, 2022)

Merry Christmas to everyone. I hope you and you family have a healthy, safe and fantastic holiday.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 24, 2022)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Baroque Brass (Dec 26, 2022)

Filthy heathens....I resemble that remark! I hope everyone has had a great Christmas season. Happy new year and if it’s not inappropriate here, GO DAWGS!


----------

